

Australia Bars Huawei From Broadband Project - peterkelly
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/27/technology/australia-bars-huawei-from-broadband-project.html?_r=0

======
pearjuice
Please fix the misleading title.

~~~
PeterisP
The title is spot on.

Guess what would be the proper response on installing a MS or Google
controlled e-mail system at some other government bureaucracy or a major
company that competes with US mainstays, e.g. Airbus - after it's now known
that the US software vendors had been forced to introduce backdoors/mass
wiretaps, and that they also spied on friendly NATO nations?

In the coming months we should expect a major increase in fragmentation of
core information infrastructure services, pushed and funded by concerns of
national sovereignity; as well as a "not-SAAS" becoming a mandatory
requirement for a bunch of B2B purchasers.

~~~
greghinch
The title is not a description of the story, but rather a speculative
editorialization designed to be provoking in order to generate karma for the
submitter

------
nonchalance
Original title: Australia Bars Huawei From Broadband Project

------
sliverstorm
You mean US-based tech companies will be blocked from bidding because they
have ties with the PRC?

~~~
guard-of-terra
Because they have ties with NSA.

